# Amazon.com help, anyone?



## Tetris Cube (Mar 21, 2009)

I have an American Express gift card, and want to buy something on amazon with it. When I go to payment options, I can enter the number in the credit card field, but what do I do for the cardholder name? There's no name on the card at all. If I try to click continue, it just tells me to enter something for the cardholder name. 

I've searched online, and read that you can't use AE gift cards for amazon, but I've also found that people have got them to work. How would I go about doing so?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 21, 2009)

hmmm..

http://blog.giftcardrescue.com/gift...r-american-express-gift-cards-to-shop-online/

Call amex and register the name?


----------



## Tetris Cube (Mar 21, 2009)

Bah, that's got to be a pain in the ass... but thanks, now I know.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 21, 2009)

Why? I wouldn't think it would be that hard to do.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Mar 21, 2009)

Hm, I dunno. Phone operators often have a hard time understanding my voice. Would the lines be open this late? I assume the number I call is just the 1-800 number on the back of the card.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 21, 2009)

yea, I would think the line would be 24 hours, not sure though. No reason not to try it, even if you think they won't understand your voice.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Mar 21, 2009)

I'll try it right now... 

I want my Seinnheiser PX100's that I'm ordering... :X

Edit: It says the number I have dialed is not in service, with a "Call Failed" on my cell phone. I tried 5 times or so, same thing kept happening. I'll try tomorrow morning and I'll see what happens...

I googled the number too, and no results came up, strange.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 21, 2009)

try the customer service number here the next time you call: https://www212.americanexpress.com/...d6c697b3bdc110VgnVCM100000defaad94RCRD&page=1


----------



## Tetris Cube (Mar 21, 2009)

Would that work? The card I have is a "gift the gift" amex card, the website is givethegiftcard.com. The phone numbers are different, though they're both still amex.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 21, 2009)

Well you could still call the amex customer support and ask them. Just say "I have a give the gift amex gift card that I want you use on amazon.com, what can I do?"


----------



## Tetris Cube (Mar 21, 2009)

I'll try it. 

Weird thing I don't get is why I can only check the balance on givethegiftcard.com, and not the Amex website. 

Thanks for the persistence, I appreciate it.

Edit: I called, and they eventually just redirected me. I'm amazed at how the machine could repeat the number I said. I had to go through a few menus before I could talk to a representative, but he helped me out pretty well, and understood most of what I said. (I said Walnut, and he thought I said MONA. WTF) Judging by his voice, I'm guessing the customer service was outsourced to India. 

With the headphones I'm ordering, I'm probably going to use the remaining balance on a cheap DX puzzle. There will only be a few bucks though. 

Thanks a bunch, Ellis.


----------

